# Used Farm Equipment Auction in Western New York on March 26



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Lamb & Webster will be having their annual spring auction this coming Saturday (March 26). I took a drive through their yard last evening and there were several round balers for sale along with some small square balers. There were only a few rakes and mowers, but more equipment may be added as the week goes on. If you're interested, visit the link below for more information. This is usually a pretty big auction for this area, so get their early to find a parking spot and get your bidder number.

Teitsworth Inc. - Upcoming Auctions


----------



## J & G Farms (Mar 20, 2011)

Josh How did the hay equip sell yesterday at the sale?


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Prices seemed to be all over the place. I picked up a NH 258 rake for $1800, which is about normal for this area. It's in nice shape, only needs 3 tines replaced and it will be ready for the field. The IH 435 baler that I put in on consignment only went for $350, but an old NH 68 with a belt thrower went for $1,400 (my baler just had the chute). I didn't stick around to see what the newer round balers went for, but they were nice shape, so they probably brought some good money. I just got a little too cold to wait around when I knew I wasn't going to buy anything else.

The weather was sunny, but real cold (wind chill was around 0 degrees F).


----------



## J & G Farms (Mar 20, 2011)

Brrrrrrrrrrrr was wondering what big square balers sold for.


----------

